# Best stock market books



## darkhorse70 (24 October 2013)

Hey im relatively new to the share market arena as some of you might know. I've only read a hand full of books including alexander elders come into my trading room and trading for a living + stock market wizards ( really entertaining and motivational but that's about it ) . I'm really more interested in the technical analysis section. I find that you can actually sit down and study it and while I paper trade even some times pinpoint moves which gives me a lot of hope. Alexander elders books for any one who's read it also goes through a detailed analysis of technical analysis with examples plus psychological points of view as he is an actual psychologist who's transferred his methods to the stock market successfully. He also talks about the importance of money management. I actually really enjoyed reading his books. I was wondering if any one has read any books which they could recommend which provides this type of entertainment value but more importantly actually being helpful and improve my skills for me to be able to implement into my daily paper trading with positive results. Thanks in advance peeps. Oh yea and I guess books written by credible, successful traders would be better haha. Oh yea another thing haha I know no one book has the key to becoming a successful trader but you've got to start some where.

(Maybe a book which gives an in detail analysis of the screening process of identifying possible successful stocks)


----------



## burglar (24 October 2013)

darkhorse70 said:


> ... you've got to start some where ...




You could do worse than starting here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3533

And yeah, ... yeah, ...  
I know you can't <search> for books if you don't know the titles/authors.


----------



## darkhorse70 (24 October 2013)

haha oops, thanks mate


----------



## burglar (25 October 2013)

darkhorse70 said:


> haha oops, thanks mate




Kewl, peeps.


----------



## DrBourse (22 November 2021)

Hi darkhorse,

BEST book on Day Trading is "The Stock Trader" by Tony OZ - ISBN 0 9679435 0 7….

BEST TA book is "Technical Analysis Explained" by Martin Pring - ISBN 0 07 112778 X….

2nd BEST TA book is “Technical Analysis from A to Z” by Steven.B.Achellis - ISBN 0 071 36348 3....

GOOD TA book is “Technical Analysis of Stock Trends” by Edwards & Magee…..

BASIC Charting book is "The Australian Investors Guide to Charting" by Regina MEANI - ISBN 0 947351 97 3…...

BEST Candlestick book is "Japanese Candlestick Charting Techniques" by Steve Nison - ISBN 0 7352 0181 1…...

BEST Advanced Candlestick Book is “Beyond Candlesticks” by Steve NISON - ISBN 0 471 720 X …...

BEST book on Fibonacci is "Fibonacci Applications and Strategies for Traders" by Robert Fischer…...….

BEST ASX/Stock Markets Dictionary is ”Understanding The Stock Exchange – The Essential Reference” by N.E.RENTON - ISBN 1 86350 242 4.

BASIC book on Candlesticks is by Louise Bedford called "The Secret to Candlestick Charting" - ISBN 1 876627 28 X..…. it is incorrect in several areas - read the paragraph at the top of page 31 in Bedfords book -The last sentence "For this reason etc" - a lot of her theories are suspect - its a beginners book - If you look at page 7, second paragraph where she says she follows Nison's writings but she occasionally changes them to suit herself, yeah right - bedfords interpretation of Multiple Doji's is in direct oposition to Nison's - Bedford says 2 or more Doji's lessens their importance - Japanese writings and teachings specifically point to Intensifying their influence as reversal signals – and there are numerous other instances where she deviates from the Japanese writings.

*Louise Bedford & Daryl Guppy are great Traders* - BUT - theirs books are the 'Comics' of this industry - everyone should begin by reading, and understanding everything they says, BUT then you need to follow that up by reading some of the more "In Depth" publications that are available - to read the Bedford & Guppy books, and then rely wholly & solely on them for your Trading Career would be a Grave Mistake IMHO.


As mentioned above, THE BEST Candlestick Book is "Japanese Candlestick Charting Techniques" by Steve Nison.



BOOKS on TRADING PSYCHOLOGY

Good Book on Trading Psychology is BY Livermore - The Psychology of Trading. ISBN:0-07-146979-6.



THE BEST BOOKS on FINANCIAL ANALYSIS are -

"The Intelligent Investor" by Benjamin Graham - ISBN 0 06 055566 1;

"Security Analysis" by Benjamin Graham & David.L.Dodd - ISBN 0 07144820 9;

"The Warren Buffett Way" by Robert.G.Hagstrom,Jnr - ISBN 0 471 17750 4...



GOOD and easy to understand FINANCIAL ANALYSIS books are -

"Getting Started in Fundamental Analysis" by Michael.C.Thomsett - ISBN 0 471 75446 3;

"Mastering Fundamental Analysis" by Michael.C.Thomsett - ISBN 1 876627 44 1;

"Analysing Company Accounts" by Martin Roth - ISBN 0 73140 114 X.

Cheers

DrB


----------

